# Driver for a Pensioner!



## stanny2k

Alright folks.

Not been on here in sometime, but I remember I used to get some very useful help.

I’m looking for some advise on a driver for my Dad.

I played a round with my Dad a few days ago (he’s 66), his golf swing isn’t the faster or neatest by any stretch of the imagination.
He’s currently using a 14* driver (not a decent brand, cant recall the actual make) and tends to ‘slap’ the ball about 70 yards on every drive. I give him my R9 Supertri (stiff) 9.5* driver to use and he managed to get that away around 180 yards, which he was over the moon with. Now I know its probably more down to his setup and swing thats causing the main problems, which I’m trying to work on with him (he doesn’t really listen to me, stubborn old man you see!), but I’m pretty sure the driver he’s using is just useless for his swing speed etc.

I’m just looking for some quick advice on buying him a new driver for Xmas. He doesn’t take golf all that serious, so I’m not going to bother with custom fitting him or anything, I just want to pick up a 2nd hand driver from eBay.

Any particular shaft I should be looking at? Face angle? Brand? Etc.

Thanks all.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Without seeing his swing and knowing his swingspeed its a difficult one to answer. If he's not swinging very quickly I'd be tempted to suggest something like a Ping with a Senior's shaft in it. And to give him a little help, maybe the 12* loft. If he's prone to slicing maybe go the the Draw model, and if you're looking to save a bit of cash there's always the opportunity to get a G15 instead of the G20 - some places still have the G15 available.

Also, if you can get hold of some senior's balls, 80 compression, that'll help too.


----------



## Surtees

I think the Adams senior range is pretty good too. Brokentee can you help out here? With info on these clubs


----------



## stanny2k

Thanks for your replies.

That gives me a better basis to start my searching.

And thanks for the tip on the golf balls. I wasnt aware of that!


----------

